# Anyone know the CPT code for arthroscopy, iliopsoas lengthening?



## jhofler (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone know the CPT code for arthroscopy, iliopsoas lengthening?  We are using the unlisted code 29999, however, the payor, Community Health isn't accepting the code.


----------



## hblakeman (Jul 25, 2017)

I also use 29999 for Arthroscopic Fractional Lengthening of the Iliopsoas Tendon and compare to 27001.  If an insurance denies or doesn't accept, I give them a call to problem solve.


----------

